# limbsaver module vs. Doinker Chubby/multi-rod



## Mboswell17 (Dec 8, 2008)

I currently have a limbsaver module on my DXT and just bought a Doinker Chubby. Wanted to get some opinions on which one is better on overall balance + noice/vibration reduction? Also interested in the Doinker multi-rod if they come out with it in Lost camo.


----------



## Mboswell17 (Dec 8, 2008)

also what about compared to the B-Stinger?


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

I am partial to the limbsaver myself. I have had really good luck with these stabilizers, although Doinkers work great too! It really boils down to personal preference.


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

Comparing a limbsaver to a B-stinger is basically comparing apples to oranges. B stinger wins handsdown for accuracy yielded over the other and I've used both.


----------



## Mboswell17 (Dec 8, 2008)

I think I have weeded out the B-stinger.. Just don't think it would fit well for my hunting rig... Down to either the Doinker multi-rod/chubby or the 10 1/2 " linbsaver module...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

have you looked at posten


his stabs are amazing, stabilze really good, looks amazing, has adjustable weights so you can adjust it to what ever feel you like and he is a great guy to deal with.

www.jimposten.com LOOK AT THE WOODSMAN SERIES AND SLIM JIMZ. pic the color of the carbon rod and color of the bar. contact him on here and you can have more custom options


check his stuff out. price wise most of the stuff is cheaper than limbsaver and doinker. and works better.


----------

